# [SOLVED] vista very slow recently



## vanspek (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi All

Recently my laptop has been very very slow. I have windows vista. I'm pretty positive i have no malware. My video has seem to be lagging quite abit (i notice it when i move a taskbar from side to side but especially realized it when using my webcam). I've checked all my drivers multiple times and all say are up to date. I have ever windows vista update. Any help?

thanks,
vanspek


----------



## TyDeacon (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: vista very slow recently*

What are the specs?


----------



## vanspek (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: vista very slow recently*

Acer Aspire 7520 1.8, AMD Turion 64
2GB Ram, 80GB Hard drive, NVIDIA Geforce 7000m/nforce 610m


----------



## TyDeacon (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: vista very slow recently*

Could be a software issue. I don't know what piece of software would cause the slow down. Wan there any programs installed on there that may cause it. Maybe even an update.


----------



## vanspek (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: vista very slow recently*

nothing has been installed other then updates and there was only 1 that i didn't have. i'm confused....


----------



## TyDeacon (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: vista very slow recently*

How much RAM is there?


----------



## vanspek (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: vista very slow recently*

i have 2gb


----------



## TyDeacon (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: vista very slow recently*

It maybe a software issue. Try doing a virus scan and see if any thing comes back. To check for spyware try spybot search and destroy.


----------



## KaKashi12894 (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: vista very slow recently*

try defraging your comp and go get CCleaner, those things cleared up my comp and made it run faster.


----------



## vanspek (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: vista very slow recently*

Thanks for your helps guys. I did defrag and used CCleaner it helped alittle but I still notice the lag


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: vista very slow recently*

Hi. . . 

Run msinfo32, save as an NFO file, zip it up and attach to your next post.
START | type msinfo32 into the start search box - hit enter | give it a minute to process information | save it as an NFO file (you'll see the file extension default setting when you save it).

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## vanspek (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: vista very slow recently*

Thanks jcgriff2 it won't let me attach for some reason?!


----------



## vanspek (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: vista very slow recently*

I attached it thru' a zip file hope that's ok


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: vista very slow recently*

Hi. . .

One other item, please - download to your desktop Microsoft SysInternals AutoRuns. Click on the Live Internals Autoruns link below in my sig area.

Right-click on the desktop file, select Run as Administrator. The AutoRuns viewer will appear... give it a few moments then save it in ARN default file format.

Zip it up and attach to your next post.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## vanspek (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: vista very slow recently*

here is the zip file as you asked thanks for helping out so far
vanspek


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: vista very slow recently*

Hi vanspek. . .

Thanks for the msinfo32 and AutoRuns files.

I found over 200 application crashes listed in the partial extraction in msinfo32 from WERCON dating back to Jan 2008. The two leading causes are listed below. The rest are not easily read. Here are the two programs with the most crashes.

» *Rogers Update Manager *- >70 crashes. This is from Rogers Cable Communications. Inc. I assume this to be from your cable company because of the name, but I don't know its purpose. It is a system service and can be disabled via services.msc.

» *nhl2007.exe* - > 30 crashes. This is apparently from Electronic Arts.

Please note that these crashes occurred both pre and post-Vista SP1. You can check them and the others out by viewing the following:

*• Problem Reports and Solutions (WERCON)* -
START | type wercon.exe into the Start Search box | right-click on wercon.exe that appears up top | select Run as Administrator | view "See Problems to Check".

*• The Event Viewer* - 
START | type eventvwr into the Start Search box | right-click on eventvwr.exe that appears up top | select Run as Administrator | view the various logs starting with the Administrative logs. There are 54+ total Event Logs in Vista.

*• Reliability and Performance Moniter *-
START | type perfmon into the Start Search box | right-click on perfmon that appears up top | select Run as Administrator | pay particular attention to the items found in the Reliability Moniter as it will provide you with a day-to-day system activity of the crashes.

The only other item of concern that I found is that you have Norton installed in your system. Norton like many other top brand name anti-virus programs can substantially slow a system down. If you have the Norton firewall installed that can only make matters worse. To test if Norton is the root cause of your system slowness issue, use the Norton removal tool and remove Norton from your system. Click on the "Norton RT" link in my signature banner below and save it to your desktop. Then right-click on it and run as administrator. Re-boot your system and test it. You can always re-install Norton assuming you have your product key code.

Another item that may be produce some information to help get to the cause is the Vista system health report.
START | type cmd.exe into the start search box | right-click on cmd.exe above | run as admin | type the following:

*perfmon /report*

View the output to see if your system is reporting any difficulties. Good Luck to you.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## vanspek (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: vista very slow recently*

Thanks jcgriff2 I have since removed NHL 2004 and norton as we all know it's a huge hog. I put AVG on and have notice some slighty. I also removed the Rogers Update Manager. I reviewed the reports as you listed above but didn't notice anything in particular so I hope all is clearedup now.

Thanks again for all your help,
vanspek


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: vista very slow recently*

You are welcome... good luck to you.

JC

.


----------

